

US Drought Monitor - palidanx
http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/

======
Daishiman
And yet the denialists will continue to refuse the accepted, and perceivable,
reality that we are experiencing anomalous weather worldwide, on an
accelerating scale that will mean the end of most ecosystems as we know it,
including the ones that support life at the planetary scale.

We are sliding so quickly into unknown territory that at this point I can only
hope I don't live to see the worst of the consequences. The so-called
"alarmists" have been proven right time and time again, and within the next
few years we'll have new, even worse factors to deal with.

The badly-placed optimism some people still have seems closer to insanity with
each passing day.

